
Eclipse balloons to study effect of Mars-like environment on life - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-07-eclipse-balloons-effect-mars-like-environment.html
======
pavel_lishin
The study is just hitching a ride on the balloons, which are more of a
(admittedly cool) PR stunt. The eclipse has nothing to do with the actual
study.

